# emac logic board failure



## trf079 (Mar 30, 2006)

For those of you who own an emac or know someone who does, this is important. There is an epidemic of logic boards failing on a swath of these machines (mostly purchased around the summer of 2004). For those experiencing random system freezes, usually video related, contact apple immediately. At this point they're not acknowledging it as a "known issue," so the more cases that they're aware of the better. They need to take ownership of these faulty logic boards and initiate a repair program. 

To see the extent of this issue, go to apple's forum: http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=301339&tstart=0


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i wouldn't call it an epidemic. looks like there was a small batch of bad mobos. and this is the first i have heard of this problem. no users of this site with emacs have had this problem, and i have yet to see any mention of this kind of problem on a mac only forum i'm on.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.apple.com/support/exchange_repair/emac.html


----------

